# Having mega prob's



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Is anyone else having prob's with accessing the forum. I keep getting crashed out!?!?!? No other problems with other sites I visit.

What can it be


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

That's wierd. As soon as I post this thread it's working fine again. AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaagh.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> That's wierd. As soon as I post this thread it's working fine again. AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaagh.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????


I'm having trouble too, bob has suggested I log right out and log in again which I've just done... and re booted! So far so good, but its an intermttant problem for me????

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm having trouble too, bob has suggested I log right out and log in again which I've just done... and re booted! So far so good, but its an intermttant problem for me????
> 
> Jo xxx


Glad I'm not the only one Jo :clap2::clap2:. Don't wish it on you tho'...lol


----------



## expatforum - rules (Apr 6, 2007)

Chica said:


> Glad I'm not the only one Jo :clap2::clap2:. Don't wish it on you tho'...lol


Hi Chica,
Sorry to hear you are having problems too. Could you try what Jo's done and log out, close your browser and log in via coming to the site directly: www.expatforum.com/expats/. When you login please make sure you have the "stay logged in" box ticked. 

If you still get a problem can you let me know what (if any) error messages you get and what you were doing before it happend. 

If anyone else is having issues then please let me know the same.

Regards
Bob


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

ExpatForum said:


> Hi Chica,
> Sorry to hear you are having problems too. Could you try what Jo's done and log out, close your browser and log in via coming to the site directly: www.expatforum.com/expats/. When you login please make sure you have the "stay logged in" box ticked.
> 
> If you still get a problem can you let me know what (if any) error messages you get and what you were doing before it happend.
> ...


Thank you for that. It did crash on me again a couple of minutes after my first post but am up and running again. Normally it will say "timed out" but no error message, then I have a problem accessing it again via the address you have given. Anyway, working fine now.

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Had the same trouble too. Was able to read posts but not reply as it just went into the twighlight zone................seems to be ok now though


----------



## expatforum - rules (Apr 6, 2007)

Chica said:


> Thank you for that. It did crash on me again a couple of minutes after my first post but am up and running again. Normally it will say "timed out" but no error message, then I have a problem accessing it again via the address you have given. Anyway, working fine now.
> 
> Thank you.


Good to know its working now.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> Is anyone else having prob's with accessing the forum. I keep getting crashed out!?!?!? No other problems with other sites I visit.
> 
> What can it be


Had problems all morning until about half an hour ago Chica ..... was driving me mad!!!! but it seems ok now .... Sue x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Had problems all morning until about half an hour ago Chica ..... was driving me mad!!!! but it seems ok now .... Sue x



Hhhhm, I maybe be speaking too soon, but.... is it okay now??????


Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hhhhm, I maybe be speaking too soon, but.... is it okay now??????
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Mine is fine now:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hhhhm, I maybe be speaking too soon, but.... is it okay now??????
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Seems to be


----------

